# what are axeloti



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

dont think its in the right place dont even think its spelt right but can someone please tell me what these are and any pictures that you have cheers xxx


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I may be wrong but do you mean axolotl? If thats what you mean then its a salamander and you want to be on the 'amphibians' part of the site. Sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry, just realised you was on the right part. Oh, and they look like mythical dragons to me.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

so are they a lizard then cos the first time i saw a piccy it didnt look real they look like a cross between a lizard and a fish


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

salamanders, perpetually stuck in childhood.(sorta). cool beasts!:no1:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

yes they are very cool does anybody have any pictures please


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you do a Google Image search for "axolotl" you'll find dozens of images 

There's also a thread about babies here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/23985-axolotl-babies-pics.html

I found this by using the 'search' function on the forum.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

thankyou im sorry i normally look myself but i was having a lazy day yesterday due to bad sunburn thankuxxxx


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

just seen that and they are awesome really strange in a cute sort of way wowwwww


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Axoltls are a form of the Mexican salamander that is born with a deficiency in Iodine which means that they cant complete their final transformation into the adult salamander form. Thats why they look like they do, with the enlarged gill structures of the juvenile stages. Theyre not a lizard at all but an amphibian. 

Actually, if you manage to correctly administer the right volume of iodine to an axoltl (tricky to do but still) iit could complete transformation and become the adult mexican salamander. I like to think of them like a real life pokemon!!!!


----------



## Giles (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 2 axolotls and they are great fun to feed, i feed mine by hand and the are so playful with you.
But yes they are very cute but can get quite big my boys are huge!!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Axoltls are a form of the Mexican salamander that is born with a deficiency in Iodine which means that they cant complete their final transformation into the adult salamander form. Thats why they look like they do, with the enlarged gill structures of the juvenile stages. Theyre not a lizard at all but an amphibian.
> 
> Actually, if you manage to correctly administer the right volume of iodine to an axoltl (tricky to do but still) iit could complete transformation and become the adult mexican salamander. I like to think of them like a real life pokemon!!!!


 
that is so cool but i dont think i will be telling my son tha he would want one and i have far to many animals lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

elle1331 said:


> that is so cool but i dont think i will be telling my son tha he would want one and i have far to many animals lol



IF you do change your mind we have some lovely axies for sale 

£15

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...ed/34756-mice-rats-axolotls-2.html#post532778










Mason


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

when you say giving them iodine do you know how to? is it injecting them or just pouring in the water?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I believe they would need regular injections of thyroxin,apparently if they don't they have problems when they shed skin, but most axolotl enthusiasts frown upon the very thaught of inflicting this. As I understand it, most of the axolotls that 'morph' is actually caused by acute stress, usually inappropriate water conditions over a long period of time.The ones that have morphed are usually rather fragile.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

this is probably a complete urban myth , but -
a guy who was kinda a part of the crowd i used to hang with 
wheelchair bound & none too healthy , kept reptiles & the odd other thing including axlotls 
he went into hospital for a very extended period 
in which no one went & looked at his collection .
he eventually died in hospital , 
when they finally went round to his flat , his royals & all his bds were dead ,
but -- now is where the poss urban myth comes in 
the axolotls tank was almost dried out & they had turned into salamanders .
shout me down if you like , but thats how its been told to me by his family


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i heard that you gradually reduce the water level and they evolve.


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

What can they be housed with? My African Clawed Frog eats pretty much anything (except for my plecos who he appears to be friends with!) but I couldn't put nice fish in with him... Can you keep axalotls in a community tank? (Obviously not with an ACF - just nice fish). :grin1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Generally speaking, an axolotl will eat anything small enough to fit in its mouth... and possibly try to eat anything that won't quite.

Personally, I don't think I'd try community tanks with an Axie.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Generally speaking, an axolotl will eat anything small enough to fit in its mouth... and possibly try to eat anything that won't quite.
> 
> Personally, I don't think I'd try community tanks with an Axie.


Spot on.

Axies eat things, generally anything 

they are not agressive per say, more the way a baby/puppy/kitten's first reaction to a thing is to stick it in it's gob it's similar with axies 

The only thing axies should be kept with is axies (and then accidents *can* happen, we had a hugem female who ate any tank mate we gave her, we were desperate for her to breed as she was *huge*

Mason


----------

